# New Amano Aquascape Eye Candy (small images, sorry)



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is some more eye candy for all to enjoy!:








































































































































Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I need to go to the eye dentist :shock:


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I really want to know how long he keeps these tanks going. They look so damn perfect he must have a team of people doing the maintence on this. Glad I got glasses a month ago otherwise I think I am with Gomer, I'd be going to the eye doc, again.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Breathtaking ... thanks for posting. 8)


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Damn....well, back to the drawning-board fellows(again :badgrin: )
Thanks for posting


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I second mm's question. Does anyone know?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, he's got a swarm of worker bees that keep those aquaria in shape. What I'd like to know most is what percentage of these tanks we see attributed to ADA are actually the work of Amano himself and which are those of his employees. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Where did u get the pics from? I'd love to download the bigger ones.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

ditto. Right-click use as desktop background.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

There aren't any bigger images. Sorry.  

Carlos


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

In the last pic of this string, the one with Cyperus helferi, what is the plant in the center above the java moss and below R. Indica?
___
Jeff


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks to be Bolbitis heudelotii.

Carlos


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Looks to be Bolbitis heudelotii.


Are you sure? third from bottom, has Bolbitis in upper right corner; very different. This plant looks more moss-like and weeping. Are there plant lists associated with these shots?
___
Jeff


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a bigger pic. They are all online a little larger if you use the properties of the pic to find the catch file of the original website. That whole site and all the related links are prety cool if youcan either read japanesse or translate with BabelFish or something. Hope it helps










and here is a link to the pic with the info in Japanese. Sorry, I can't translate that one as it is a scaned photo not an actual web page. Maybe SurWrathful could help us[/img]

Also, here is link to a very cool part of that site tsunami showed use the photos from. It will be in japanese but if your copy the link and translate it using AltaVista's Babel Fish most of the words can be read by people like me


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The amazing part to me, is that he can come up with an apparently unlimited number of aquascapes. Granted not all are as appealing (to me, at least) as some. Heck, I have trouble coming up with one scape that I'm proud to show off.

I'm curious, does anyone know if anyone in this country has a business like Amano and ADA, where they make and maintain these beautiful tanks for their customers? If so, are there any pics on line of their work?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's one:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.htm

Really nice aquariums too.

I've also started a company here in Geneva doing the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

First, let me say I love all of amano's aquascapes.

However, did you know that these photos have all been retouched to enhance the colours and get rid of unwanted equipment. 

I have photos of an amano aquascape before and after it's been retouched and it's a difference. it's still a beautiful aquascape, but after it's been retouched, it has a bit more magic to it. 

Since these photo's are meant for the aquajournal magazine, i find it reasonable that they should be retouched, afterall photos of models are retouched all the time. Just that as beautiful as amano's aquascapes are, they won't look exactly like the photos in real life. 

Before i found out they were retouched, i was getting depressed cause i thought my aquascape could never reach that level of perfection.

I'll post the photo's i have later.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I swear that new gallery wasn't up there when I got to that site. :shock:

Oh well, plenty of new photos to look at now in detail!










Carlos


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeff Kropp said:


> tsunami said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to be Bolbitis heudelotii.
> ...


Young _Bolbitis heudelotii_ leaves have that weeping habit. As they mature, they become stiffer and grows more upright. Coupled with this, Amano may have placed an XLarge specimen of _B. heudelotii_ on its side as he often does with _Microsorum pteropus_ 'Narrow Leaf' to emphasize the temporary weeping habit. Here is another photo of _B. heudelotii_ with upright leaves.












tsunami said:


> I swear that new gallery wasn't up there when I got to that site.


That site is attitudinal. Gallery #3, which features your photos, is not linked from Gallery #2 but a change in the site's URL will reveal it: http://www.aqua-shopping.com/cnt/gallery/index3.htm

However, it's down again. Try again later. :roll:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Does Rotala sp. 'Green' grow vertically or diagonally?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

This depends on light intensity. If light is moderate to low, then _Rotala sp._ 'Green' grows vertically. Under higher light intensity, it grows horizontally and produces many side shoots/roots.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

In high light you can get it to grow vertically. A couple of good trimmings will do the trick.


----------



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

Is the background plant in the 6th picture micranthemum micranthemoid and erect moss in the 12th picture?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Glossostigma elatinoides foreground and Rotala rotundifolia "Green" background.

Amano has never used Erect moss in any of his layouts. He seems to stick with good old java moss, mostly.

Carlos


----------



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

cool thanx. i like the effect it has when he covers the whole background with it. was takashi the first one to use java moss like a stem plant? i've only seen them used like that in his aquascapes.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Does it matter how long the tank is maintained in this small little window for the photo?

Not to me.
The attainment is the goal, then you scape it all and go back and do another.

I highly doubt these tanks are the same for years and years, they evolve and get redone.

He'd run out of space every month

2 ft tanks are very good since they are very manageable/easy to rearrange.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just wanted to re-share this with everyone here. Click this link http://www.aqua-shopping.net/cnt/howto/index.htm then click everything in blue. About halfway down it has a gallery of Amano's works. So cool!


----------



## reilly (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think that Amano would have to touch up his photos to hide the equipment. This site has some pictures that were taken during a visit to Amano 'fish room'. Not really what I would call a fish room  The tanks look pretty good to me and it looks as if most of the equipment comes right off the tank for picture time.

http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0412a.php


----------

